# Dislocated Shoulder



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Never heard of this but I think I would head to the ER Vet if my dog's bone was sticking out in a place it didn't belong.
Hope it isn't something serious.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

At least with humans, the longer it stays out of the joint, the harder it is to get it back in. I'd take her to the ER vet to make sure what's going on.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

VET ASAP!

I hope she feels better soon


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

How is Phoebe?


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Went to the vet this morning, the vet said that the shoulder joint is more prominant on one side but both are banged up from being banged around so much by Captain. 
She had a shot at the vet and since then she has been bouncing around so she is just on crate rest, she is only allowed to swim, not walk or run. She gets medicam everyday for 20 days. 
We just have to figure out how to make Captain less rough with her. It isn't fair to her. He has 10 pounds on her, she always gets knocked around.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww...poor girl. Sounds like she'll welcome the relief.

I don't know about multiple dogs. Maybe just keep stopping him when/if it's too rough. Or make sure he has play dates with more suitable playmates.

Penny would never tolerate rough play. She'll play tag but no wrestling. Too bad Phoebe won't 'speak up' with Captain. That would be best/easiest.

Gentle hugs for Phoebe.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor thing. Hope she does well and is back to be being 100% soon.


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Poor Pheobe,

Murphy won't correct Saffron either, she plays very rough. If murphy is being overwhelmed I have to step in and remove him, especially if my Mom's labs are over...the girls flip him on his back and trounce him. He used to love all the attention from his harem but now he's getting older and all those young things are too rough. He will refuse to go out with them once they have tossed him around. It's like he guages their mood.

Glad to hear her shoulder is better, I've dislocated my left shoulder twice and hope I never have that experience again. I ripped it up so badly they had to surgically put all the tissue back together and put metal implants in to hold the cartilage to the bone. It's very painful and they can be difficult to reduce due to spasms.

I'd watch her as the shot wears off, she may be sore for a while!

Jenn, Murphy and Saffron


----------

